# I know its a CA/SA, but what is it really?



## dmolson21 (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw this at an LFS and I'm not really sure what it is? Anyone know, let me know.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is a vieja of some sort. I can never keep them straight.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Regani maybe? I cant keep 'em straight either :lol: .


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i agree some sort of vieja


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Veija Bifaciatus?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinkin Bifas too but hey....what do I know.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=171273

....Bill


----------



## mrlimpet (Oct 27, 2004)

kinda looks like h. nicaraguense to me. :-?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

MonteSS said:


> I'm thinkin Bifas too but hey....what do I know.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=171273
> 
> ....Bill


Yeah , but the red head throws it .


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bifasciatus can have a red head, here is Jeff Rapps pic if you dont believe me:










there are a couple things pointing to hybrid on this guy:

1) being that, on bifas's, the black above the horizontal line should be a blotch, not a seperate line at the bottom of the dorsal and a little blotch above the horizontal line.

2) the overall shape of the fish, it is slimmer bodied, though this could be only the picture.

3) lastly to me, the color just seems off, the only thing that points to bifasciatus to me is the horizontal line on it, other then that, it looks pretty different.

guys, pure Vieja species are more then easy to tell apart, it is all in the horizontal line, instead of me explaining it, here is a link to show it:

http://bernard.cichlid.free.fr/groupe-a ... 0cent.html


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

I would personally go Vieja synspilum. Looks just like mine but smaller. Have a look at this link

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=105

photo 4 is the closest I think.


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a bifasciatus.

Synspilum does not have the full body bar, regani looks nothing the same and I don't know where the nic ID came from.

Nothing about that fish would have me believe it's a hybrid.


----------



## dmolson21 (Nov 30, 2008)

I went back to the LFS today and the manager said the owner brought some of his own fish from home to sell. He is selling it as an H nicaraguense and they ended up wanting $50 for it. They were crazy. I got a smaller one and I think it is the same just a little younger for $15. Here it is and what do you guys think this is? It was sold unidentified.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

I still think its a V Bifasciatus with the new image. I wasn't sure with the first one, but the second one looks almost identical to the image in my Aqualog South American Cichlids III for V Bifasciatus "Grijalva" page 62 .maybe a little more red.

madzarembski


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

Its definately not a Nic. I can kind of see why someone may mistake it for that on a very quick look but when you look closely it clearly isnt!


----------

